# My 3D Weapons



## martynball

I don't know if this is the right place to post this, because I didnt see a Off Topic section.

But these are some weapons which I have modeled.
And started to texture. The part textured spiker is my first texture. And I have not been modeling for to long.

*Halo 3 Spiker*
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/Spiker.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/Spiker-Shotgun.jpg

*Halo 3 Magnum*
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/Magnum.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/Magnum-Wireframe.jpg

*Halo 3 Sniper Rifle*
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/SniperRifleFixed.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/SniperRifle-WireframeFixed.jpg

*And a shotgun, (not Halo related)*
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/Shotgun-1.jpg
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/Shotgun-Wireframe.jpg

I have also started to texture one of them, btw this is my first texture 
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/Texture6.jpg

I plan on modeling all of the Halo 3 weapons, so that I can get them into Halo Custom Edition for the Halo Community. ( I will have help with animating and stuff)

And the Halo 3 Battle Rifle which is not finished yet:
http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g268/martynball/100508.jpg

*Polygon Counts:
Halo 3 Spiker;*
Polygons - 882
Vertexes - 1,170

_*Halo 3 Magnum;*_
Polygons - 1,065
Vertexes - 1,403

_*Shotgun;*_
Polygons - 2,363
Vertexes - 3,015

_*Halo 3 Sniper Rifle;*_
Polygons - 10,358
Vertexes - 13,056

Also an Halo 3 styled assault rifle that a friend of mine designed and I modeled:
http://hdkriq.blu.livefilestore.com...4SnZmLcXsEPJJNFBSfcRpypTzaLJwkiMVQ/ARC_4.jpeg

http://hdkriq.blu.livefilestore.com...zytE03vE_LOyvHzg_uctTiubipXiQ/ARC_4_wire.jpeg

Bare in mind that I have not been modeling for very long.


----------



## Cori_Zen

Pretty cool for someone who has not been modelling for very long  btw...
What program are you using to model with? Are you able to offer these models for free in obj format or 3ds? ( just curious )

Good work keep it happening


----------



## martynball

I used 3ds max 8 and 9.

And I don't know about giving people the models yet. sorry.


----------



## Inactive

i think those models are excellent. i wouldn't rate them as beginners stuff, so you're models can only get better!


----------



## ebackhus

I have to agree! Their accurate and detailed to an extent not usually seen. Have fun texturing!


----------



## martynball

Lol. Thanks. Im learning texturing now.

Here is some work of a Halo Custom Edition member called "DANO".
I want to get this good:

Halo 3 Spiker:
Image 1
Image 2

Halo 3 Plasma Rifle:
Image 1
Image 2
Thread link, Post number: 114

Halo 3 Assault Rifle:
Image 1
Image 2
Thread link, Post number: 124

He is a texture god. I really want to make textures like him, and make renders like his.

They are just amazing lol.


----------



## Inactive

yeah those are quality textures. the first 2 of the spiker i think are the best. i'll have to get back to some learning again - not that there is ever an end. i normally do architectural models, so i've only dabbled with the UVW unwrap modifier (MAX). recently i build the model and leave mapping to others.
keep us posted with any projects you might undertake. i always like to see 3d models.


----------



## martynball

I am currently modelling the Halo 3 Spartan Laser. I will finnish it and post it here when finished.


----------



## ebackhus

I really don't like that gun. In multi-player it's like trying to thread a camel through the eye of a needle.


----------



## martynball

Updates soon.


----------



## Inactive

a small bit of constructive critisim, would be to increase the interpolation steps on the circular instrusion at the front to reduce the nickeling on it. if it is meant to be a high poly model then you could do this on any other curved spline you've used in the creation of the model. but other than that it's good.


----------



## ebackhus

You may also be able to get away with a normal map if you want to preserve appearance but save on complexity.


----------



## Cori_Zen

martynball, could you post a wireframe of that last render?


----------



## martynball

Sorry for how long it has taken me to reply. But here is the finished Spartan Laser.


----------



## martynball

Another one I have more or less finished:









The stock grip sucks, I am re making that.


----------



## Inactive

what technique did you use to create these? i'd guess splines to start with and then apply a surface to them and convert to a poly. but how about all the details? do you have a wireframe view of them to post?


----------



## ebackhus

What type of lighting solution are you using with the models?


----------



## mousami

Normally 3D weapons are fast moving. Now you have introduced new models of 3D weapons and this is going to be a great inventory in the 3D field. Keep going with your new inventory ideas. Well done!!

_________________
mousami


----------



## Cori_Zen

I too am curious about his method


----------



## Huntrkllr{hydra

um ok... cauld i please have the spiker model in obj format? im modding and got in big upsssed od with spikers for a gun... lol if you cauld.. since you using for halo ce people jsut rip from that.. i cant unless its in a map.. i have halo ce but i lost it...

i whould exstract but whould it be ok to do so? so... pleasE?

make a gravity hammer.. lol just saying.. they cool... make boom when you hit a peep...


----------



## deleted27112011

Here's a little tip, save the image file in .png instead of .jpeg, because .jpeg files are compressed therefore losing some of the image's colors. 

If you don't believe me, look at it yourself. Zoom in 8x to any picture which is saved as .jpeg and compare it with one saved as .png.

.jpeg has lower quality than .png because it is compressed to a smaller file every time it is saved.

^_^


----------



## freddyhard

that's only if you add compression to the .jpg as you are saving it. in most programs you will have an option to set the compression level and if you leave it at 0 then there will be no loss in quality. however .png does have the ability to retain transparency which might be of use.


----------



## deleted27112011

dribble said:


> that's only if you add compression to the .jpg as you are saving it. in most programs you will have an option to set the compression level and if you leave it at 0 then there will be no loss in quality. however .png does have the ability to retain transparency which might be of use.


You mean u can't have transparent files if it is .png? But I've made transparent images with .png lots of times.

Thanks for the info on .jpg, BTW.


----------



## koala

dribble said:


> however .png *does* have the ability to retain transparency which might be of use.


JPEG does not support transparency. PNG and GIF both support it.


----------



## deleted27112011

koala said:


> JPEG does not support transparency. PNG and GIF both support it.


That's what I meant, Haha.

Well, you learn something everyday. ^_^

Thanks.


----------



## slayerdeath555

omg they are so awsome nice


----------

